# Emma graduated novice obedience tonight!



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Just got home from graduation. I was worried I was going to make a fool of myself because I was so off my game during class last week. Yes, me, I was off and screwed Emma up 

She did great tonight. I was very proud of her during the stays, dogs kept breaking around her left and right and she didn't budge. I took a video of a 3 minute or so group down stay. She also won fastest recall, so I got a free 3 ft leather obedience leash 

A photo I took during sit stays









Emma posing against the wall with her certificate, and the obedience lead is on the floor


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! I wish my trainer gave out certificates! LoL 
Your dog is beautiful !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!! Emma looks so proud of herself. She looks like she could be Stosh's sister!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! Love the first pic of all the good well-behaved dogs doing their sit-stay!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! :groovy: She is beautiful--


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!! If all goes well with Emma she will be my next service dog, :fingerscrossed: for good hips and elbows!

I doubt anyone wants to watch this... But just in case lol. The video during the down stay. Emma started to break at one point but a quick eh-eh and she held. At the end of it you see my hand because I thought I'd hit the stop button but guess I didn't!






I just love our breed so much... We also did putting them in a stay during the heel, and then walking a lap around the room in various directions and coming back. With so many people going by, you could see Emma looking back and forth at the people.. Trying to find me! I call her my adhd dog, so she was watching me but then would glance away, and I noticed after that she would start scanning the people really fast until she zeroed back in on me!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Way to go Emma (and you too!)!!!

That was really good - I have to say though, the chocolate lab was getting on my nerves...lol. Kept wiggling around like that..

Good girl Emma for ignoring all that was going on around her!

I have no doubts that she will make a fine working partner for you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to both of you !!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats!! So jealous about the recall! Dante came in second (to a sight dog none the less!) but Bruce had him pegged as the fastest so he had to change his "secret pick." haha

So are you coming to this weeks advanced OB? We can coordinate times (since there are 3 available) so we can go together again!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the last video, she was like a statue most of the time! very nice!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rerun said:


> Congrats!! So jealous about the recall! Dante came in second (to a sight dog none the less!) but Bruce had him pegged as the fastest so he had to change his "secret pick." haha
> 
> So are you coming to this weeks advanced OB? We can coordinate times (since there are 3 available) so we can go together again!


I thought Dante won! But it was the italian greyhound that did wasn't it? So maybe I just didn't notice the little guy. I'm SO competitive and wanted to win so bad. It looked like Emma came in first by a full dog length too! But there were 3 dogs that ended up being disqualified because they couldn't hold their stays. 

Yep! I will be, so let me know which time you go! Right now the time doesn't matter to me. Well maybe it does, since the first one would require driving through rush hour lol. I hate getting on 69 from 465 within rush hour.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm pretty flexible, but I usually go to the 7pm class.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:to both of you..... WTG


----------

